# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  "Official" CD/DVD Cover Art for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu

## BMillikan

Hello,

There seem to be some real artists here.  I'm envious!  I have a few CDs I received from Ubuntu with the "official" CD cover art, but I tend to get both the Desktop and Server CDs for all available platforms like i386, AMD64 and PowerPC (if available).  I have a system to run all three.

Anyway, I'm looking for artwork for both Ubuntu CDs and DVDs both current and past versions (I got the LTS collection as well and "Alternate" CDs/DVDs where available).

Lightscribe would be nice, inkjet CD covers would be better (I like color  :Smile: ).  Although, Pioneer advertises their DVR-R200 (?) lightscribe CD/DVD burner with color images (just look at their site).  They've got their DVD players and readers for computers under business products (?).  Makes it kind of hard to find just by browsing.  But, you can google it and it'll take you right to it.

I can give specifc versions and other specific CD/DVD content info, if there's not some type of "repository" of cover art available for Ubuntu (current and previous versions) and the Kubuntu DVD and Xubuntu variants.  Eventually, I may load a computer I have with Edubuntu for my little boy.  He loves playing with the keyboard (he's only 3).  Perhaps I can find software that all he needs to do is press a key to do something.

Sorry about all the tangents, I'm pretty verbose just not artistic  :Smile: 

Thanks,
Brian :Smile:

----------


## IanW

Try this link.

----------

